# Pepper ticks



## mogodu

Na aanleiding van Engee(Ingozi) se artikel in die Junie uitgawe van die Bowhunter.Gewone honde shampoo werk ook baie goed. Honde se velle is baie meer sensitief as mense se velle.
So kry gerus Bob Martin se Tick & Flea shampoo, was een keer spoel af en 
BOBS YOUR UNCLE !!! 

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Philip Moolman

Stefan,
Pas net op as jy die sjampoo saam met die pille gebruik begin jy blaf na 3 dae.Dit sal beslis werk vir die bosluise
Groete
Philip


----------



## OutaAfrica

Solank jy nie die karre se wiele begin merk nie danis dit ook ok


----------



## Karoojager

You must stop to use the shampoo if the bones are more delicious than the steak:wink:


----------



## mogodu

Hoekom lek 'n hond sy knaters?
Om van die Epol smaak in sy bek ontslae te raak

Sodra jy die neiging kry om jou knaters te lek
Gebruik jy te veel shampoo :lol3:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## INGOZI

Julle ken seker die een....

Mike en Kallie staan en kyk vir 'n hond wat sy knaters lek.

Mike se toe: "Jislaaik, ek wens ek kon dit doen!"

Kallie draai om en se terug: "Is jy mal!? Die fokken hond sal jou mos byt!!"

Goeie raad Stefan! Enigiets wat help teen die klein etters!


----------



## jcdup

Philip Moolman said:


> Stefan,
> Pas net op as jy die sjampoo saam met die pille gebruik begin jy blaf na 3 dae.Dit sal beslis werk vir die bosluise
> Groete
> Philip



HeHeHe. Philip, dink net hoe Stefan dan op 'n bloedspoor sal perform


----------



## ASG

Those little *******s chowed me alive in the Eastern Cape the other day.
One bit me so good I had an eina there for 3 weeks after I got back.


----------



## zx190

Do you use the dog shampoo as a repellant? or does it kill the ticks once they get on you? Does one shampoo work better than others? Once bitten by a tick is there a recommended antibiotic that can be taken to prevent tick bite fever? Are there any other insecticides that yall recommend? 

Sorry for the questions. I am going to South Africa for the first time in July.


----------



## mogodu

The shampoo kills the ticks once they are on you
Its better than burning your balls off with scalding hot water and detol:wink:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## INGOZI

There is always an expert...:wink:


----------

